# Plants with JUST gravel?



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm wondering, is it possible for easy plants to root/survive in a gravel only tank?
As in regular gravel, no ferts, no co2...

Besides moss, java fern, anubias, what other choices do I have?
For the lighting, mine is probably on the low light, 40W AquaGlo for 48g tank.

Btw, I feel that AquaGlo doesn't show much of blue on Zebra Danios... Is LifeGlo or SunGlo or PowerGlow a better choice??


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I find it difficult to dose stuff in the tanks, so all of mine are planted with low demand/low light plants. There are some nice lists of low light plants online. In addition to yours I have sunset hydro, hornwort, moneywort, water sprite, vallisneria, some frog bite (I think is the name). I have a few more that I don;t know the names. Oh, I don;t have it, but lots of people have elodea in betta tanks with no light at all.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I have cryptocoryne in a 20gallon unfertilized tank with about 1.5wpg and no CO2. It grows like mad and sends out new runners every 2-3 months or so. And of course, as mentioned before, java fern, java moss, anubias, valisneria, and water sprite will do fine. Also, amazon swords (Echinodorus) will probably do ok in lowish lighting, although they do require a little bit of ferts, mainly in the form of root tabs.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a good list, dunno what is best with gravel but they are all low-light:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/low-light-plants-list-499/


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the info~!

As for light, should I change my light?? I can't put 2 T8s, due to the Marina canopy I had...


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out this link PlantGeek.net - Plant Guide


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I won't add much except to say that java fern and Anubias are epiphytes and don't even need substrate. But many plants can be grown in gravel or without substrate if you dose the water column. Having a good substrate just allows it to be easier and the plants to grow better. Any substrate where they can root properly can be used, as long as it doesn't pack down too much.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I only have gravel in my tanks and all my plants seem to do well. In fact I have one plant which sent out a single stem from the bottom, so i propped the lid up so it could continue to grow outside the tank. The stem has grown to about 18 inches long outside the tank, has several new leaves every 6 inches or so and is flowering and has been for a few weeks now. The name escapes me but it is the large plant in the center of my photo which I entered in the last aquarium photo contest ( #8 ). Maybe one of you plant experts could tell me, if i cut the stem and plant it, would I get new plants from each of the sections that have leaves? This tank BTW only gets filtered sunlight and I turn the lights on for maybe a couple of hours at night right now. I dose maybe once a month with equilibrium.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I've tried gravel, EcoComplete and Aquasoil (underneath gravel). I have had the most luck with Aquasoil, and gravel is a close second. However, I've found that after awhile Java Ferns DO need some sort of fertilisers otherwise the leaves all go brown and die off. I've found that the plants I've had seem happier in gravel - perhaps because it doesn't compact the roots too much and it is easier for the roots to spread.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

teija said:


> However, I've found that after awhile Java Ferns DO need some sort of fertilisers otherwise the leaves all go brown and die off..


That's likely due to increasing plant mass and reduced available nutrients because of that plant mass. In lower light, higher bioload\s setups, you'll not see that problem. Charles has a couple of nice examples in his tanks with lots of water changes and no dosing, using Anubias and Java Fern.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I found the name tag of the plant I was refering to. Its called Echinodorus "Ozelot". Also found an article that says this plant will die off after sending out the flowering stem, but I can start new ones from the stem itself.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

What about foreground plants? 

I know HC or glasso probably won't even gonna make it,
but what about dwarf hairgrass or 4 leaf clover or riccia?

Regarding to the lights, any advice on need of changing light tube?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glosso might, as I've seen it grown in gravel. HC won't as it'll just keep floating up. Hairgrass I've not had success with in plain gravel. Echinodorus tellenus was one I could grow no problem in anything. Riccia is a liverwort, so it doesn't ever root, so substrate type wouldn't matter.

With regards to lighting, this a a T8? Powerglo will show more blue. Aquaglo is more pink.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah~ it's T8. No wonder my danios turn into pink & Boesemani rainbow turn to purple-ish blue when I turn the lights on~! @@

Guess I need to switch lighting then.... 
Anyone experienced with other lighting? Should I go with Life-glo or power-glo?


----------



## Byron H (Apr 28, 2010)

I prefer Life-Glo to Power-Glo, having used both. Life-Glo is the closest to mid-day sun, so you have a true rendition of colour on fish and plants. PG adds a purplish hue which is fine if you don't mind that. It (PG) is a bit more intense light, hence the name, so if light intensity is an issue it may provide more. I use LG on all single-tube tanks; on dual-tube tanks i use a Life-Glo with some other tube that is very similar but adds a tad more blue, since I prefer a slightly "cooler" white. Using PG would get you more on the "warm" side.

Byron.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

By HC do you mean temple plant? I have some in gravel with a bit of sand, and some in just sand, and it grows fine either way. I actually find that the roots tend to rot once they've been in sand for a couple of months, though the rate at which they send out new roots makes this a very minor issue. It's overall a very forgiving plant--I've never killed any of mine, and I've even succeeded in accidentally offing hornwort...


----------

